# N.W.A. Versus Wu Tang



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

I wouldn't say either of them are the best rap group ever. But between N.W.A. and Wu Tang which do you think is better?


----------



## Valentine (May 17, 2012)

Don't know many songs by either but doesn't Straight Outta Compton blow everything else away?


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Wu.


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

Valentine said:


> Don't know many songs by either but doesn't Straight Outta Compton blow everything else away?


I didn't want to be disrespect Wu-Tang fans by saying it in the OP but yes. N.W.A. invented rap. Plus Eazy-E was the coolest 80's rapper there was.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

BobbyByThePound said:


> I didn't want to disrespect Wu-Tang fans in the OP but yes. *N.W.A. invented rap.* And Eazy-E was the coolest 80's rapper there was.


Joke?


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

enzo said:


> Joke?


I was kinda joking and kinda not joking. N.W.A. didn't literally invent rap but I don't think rap as we know it would exist without N.W.A. Pretty much every rapper in the 90's was influenced by them.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

I would give that credit to Grandmaster Flash and the Furious Five.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I was the biggest Wu fan when I was a kid. I had every album.



BobbyByThePound said:


> I was kinda joking and kinda not joking. N.W.A. didn't literally invent rap but I don't think rap as we know it would exist without N.W.A. Pretty much every rapper in the 90's was influenced by them.


They were the first "gangster rappers". Rap was around a long time before them.


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

"Wu Tang Clan ain't nuthin ta **** wit!"

Lol, i really don't listen to either one of them. I voted for marky mark :b


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

ShyFX said:


> I was the biggest Wu fan when I was a kid. I had every album.
> 
> They were the first "gangster rappers". Rap was around a long time before them.


Nah, there was "gangsta rap" before N.W.A. But rap music before and after N.W.A. is like a person before and after puberty. You might be able to say Wu-Tang is better or more lyrical but N.W.A. is ten times more influential. Wu is influential too but not like N.W.A. is.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

You're right, NWA was more influential on hip hop, but I like Wu-tang's style over NWA's. I grew up listening to east coast rap so they'll always be better, to me.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

If I had to pick only one album to listen to, from either group, it'd be Enter the Wu-Tang(36 Chambers)...but that's me.


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

ShyFX said:


> You're right, NWA was more influential on hip hop, but I like Wu-tang's style over NWA's. I grew up listening to east coast rap so they'll always be better, to me.


Honestly I think thats why anyone picks one over the other. People (including me) can try and make arguments to make it sound like there's a rational reason to prefer one but at the end of the day I think it really comes down to who you grew up listening to and who you heard first. I heard Straight Outta Compton when I was like 12. And I didn't hear 36 Chambers until I was like 16.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

i gotta go with N.W.A just cause of Easy E, but i don't think either WU, or N.W.A is the best rap group, the best group IMO is Bone Thugs n Harmony


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

50piecesteve said:


> i gotta go with N.W.A just cause of Easy E, but i don't think either WU, or N.W.A is the best rap group, the best group IMO is Bone Thugs n Harmony


What if it was Bone Thugs vs the Screwed Up Click?


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

BobbyByThePound said:


> What if it was Bone Thugs vs the Screwed Up Click?


thats a tough one, but I gotta go with Bone, i got alot of Love for the SUC though


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I like both, but I'll go with Wu Tang Clan on this one.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Eh I don't know. I don't listen to either, Probably Never will. I grew up on Wayne, Biggie, & Cash Money when i was a kid so i Can't tolerate all them simple, cheap-ish beats wu tang use. I like A+ production to my music :stu

Buttttttttttttttttt Option 4: Bone thugs & UGK >>>>>
BRB rolling up.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

successful said:


> Eh I don't know. I don't listen to either, Probably Never will. I grew up on Wayne, Biggie, & Cash Money when i was a kid so i Can't tolerate all them simple, cheap-ish beats wu tang use. I like A+ production to my music :stu
> 
> Buttttttttttttttttt Option 4: Bone thugs & UGK >>>>>
> BRB rolling up.


UGK FTW!!!! Love EAST 1999, that whole album is great


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Wu-Tang.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I much prefer Wu Tang.


----------



## Yeezus92 (Dec 30, 2011)

easily the Wu


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

Clan in the Front


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Public Enemy trumps them both.


----------



## TheWeeknd (Jul 23, 2011)

Method man,GZA, O.D.B >>>>>>>>>>Anyone on N.W.A

lol Marky Mark.....goooooooood vibrashunnz :haha


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

BlazingLazer said:


> Public Enemy trumps them both.


 wu tang, although i agree with this ^


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

I'd have to go with Wu-Tang, since in this parts of the world, I couldn't really get my hands on any N.W.A. stuff. The old Wu and ODB, those were among the first rap albums I've heard. First album I heard from west coast was Dre's Chronic though.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

BlazingLazer said:


> Public Enemy trumps them both.


I voted for NWA, but I agree with this post.
Public Enemy is just miles ahead out in front


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

BlazingLazer said:


> Public Enemy trumps them both.


Yup.

I think even recent-ish Public Enemy stuff was quite good.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I hate rap music.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

arnie said:


> I hate rap music.


Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## TheWeeknd (Jul 23, 2011)

^^Yep Thanks for letting us know Arnie. No really, I've been dying to know that from you. Now my life is complete.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

Wu. I like a bunch of NWA songs, but Wu-Tang have one of my favourite rap albums.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

TheWeeknd said:


> ^^Yep Thanks for letting us know Arnie. No really, I've been dying to know that from you. Now my life is complete.


lol. haters gonna hate. :teeth


----------



## TheWeeknd (Jul 23, 2011)

arnie said:


> lol. haters gonna hate. :teeth


lol wut , "I hate rap music"...now tell me who's the hater? It's ok I'm not hating on you man, but you could have kept that to yourself instead of trolling.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

50piecesteve said:


> UGK FTW!!!! Love EAST 1999, that whole album is great



Yeah, I agree..East 1999 was definitely a great album.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

arnie said:


> I hate rap music.


Honestly, that's what I call a cool story bro. 
Such a riveting tale.

I honestly copy and pasted it to word, saved on my hard drive, backed it up on a jump drive, drove to the bank, put the jump drive in the safe deposit box, and will leave it there until my kids turn about 12 (when they can actually state their age, and ask what it is I'm showing them), when I will pick it up, put it in an old USB drive reader and relay this cool story to them and tell them, "kids, this is what a cool story should look and sound like...not like the stories your generation tells."


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

successful said:


> BRB Clicking on rap thread to say he hates rap music...


Obviously you guys don't care about it much either since you've spent more time replying to my comment than you have on the actual topic of the thread.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

arnie said:


> Obviously you guys don't care about it much either since you've spent more time replying to my comment than you have on the actual topic of the thread.


5/10, fair enough sir. sort of right there. 
But hey wasn't you the SASer who said you loved Waka Flocka & vanilla ice in this thread?

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...2651-a5a9d66a04f7f30933dc6ea9e968e881cebd193b


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

The various members of Wu-Tang still put out quality music, which is more than you can say of anyone from NWA.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

successful said:


> 5/10. fair enough sir. sort of right there.
> But hey wasn't you the SASer who said you loved Waka Flocka in this thread?
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...2651-a5a9d66a04f7f30933dc6ea9e968e881cebd193b


5/10 on the troll attempt, but your link doesn't work. :teeth

Guess you rappers don't know about cryptographic hashes.


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

how did marky mark and the funky bunch beat NWA???


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## timothy (Nov 25, 2010)

Rollerskating VS Rollerblading


----------

